# Unknown Tiny Parasites



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've noticed these little tiny, tiny 'things' in my 130 gallon tank. I'm wondering if they are a type of parasite or something. I have no idea where they would have come from, but they seem to congregate most on my driftwood (which has been in there for a long time now).

As I stated in my topic title, they are very tiny and white. They are pretty fast movers, but they don't swim. They are like tiny bugs or something and crawl around. They are much to small to photograph.

Anyone have any ideas?








~Taylor~


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe a freshwater copepod/amphipod (tiny crustacean) Have you added any new fish or plants, snails, ect?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Most likely they are "planeria". They are harmless, but they thrive in nutrient rich water...wich is usually a result of overfeeding and/or a lack of water changes...dirty tanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> Most likely they are "planeria". They are harmless, but they thrive in nutrient rich water...wich is usually a result of overfeeding and/or a lack of water changes...dirty tanks.


Aren't planeria worms? These are definitely not worms, and they can't be caused from a dirty tank. I did have it overstocked, but now it's not. I always do a significant waterchange once a week as well.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Any other ideas?


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

are they on the surface of the water kinda skirt'n and hopping around, too? or are they just running around on the wood?they're probably harmless. they're not like lice crawling around on your fish too , right? i would get "blooms" of little pods once in a great while from overfeeding. i remember someone here saying that the populations would grow and then crash. dont know of any real ways too eradicate infestations. good luck


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If their on the surface hopping around you have springtails. I have them from time to time on my planted.

If they are under the water and look like little fleas skittering around theres a good chance they are nematodes. they are a type of worm. tho they don't look worm like at all. Prazi Pro seems to work wonders on them. however mine have always been very resistant to salt.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> If their on the surface hopping around you have springtails. I have them from time to time on my planted.
> 
> If they are under the water and look like little fleas skittering around theres a good chance they are nematodes. they are a type of worm. tho they don't look worm like at all. Prazi Pro seems to work wonders on them. however mine have always been very resistant to salt.


:wink: i think hes got it, i had this problem when i had my reds, not sire where they come form, i was told overfeeding ,not sure what you have in there, but prazi does work well,also do osme good gravel vacs, that aids but the sucky part is to really get them out (cause theres alot) you have to stay on one spot for a bit till it looks clean to get them out quick


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

No, they are not on the surface. It sounds like they are nematodes, so I will have to pick up some PraziPro. I've been meaning to get some anyway. Thanks for your help guys.








~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I added some salt, and it looks like that took care of them. I don't see them around anymore.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

nematodes are round worms, and planaria are flatworms. you had fresh water copepods. no big deal, they do no harm, are not parasitic and usually dissappear as quickly as they appeared.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i posted about these a few months back...i have pics up on that thread as well.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

they kinda run on the glass right??? i used to have them i would do a quick water change and they would be gone good luck man


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> they kinda run on the glass right??? i used to have them i would do a quick water change and they would be gone good luck man


Mine were not running on the glass. They were just congregated on some driftwood and a little bit in the gravel.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> No, they are not on the surface. It sounds like they are nematodes, so I will have to pick up some PraziPro. I've been meaning to get some anyway. Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar creatures and prazipro did the trick.


----------

